# IABCA Show Detroit, MI



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a IABCA show in Michigan on July 31, it says it is in Detroit, but it actually is in Birch Run which is an hour and a half north of Detroit. Is anyone going. I plan to take my six month old jsut for the fun of it, as I am new to dog shows. Would love to meet up with other golden owners.

Sue


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

echsuehome said:


> There is a IABCA show in Michigan on July 31, it says it is in Detroit, but it actually is in Birch Run which is an hour and a half north of Detroit. Is anyone going. I plan to take my six month old jsut for the fun of it, as I am new to dog shows. Would love to meet up with other golden owners.
> 
> Sue


Not sure if there is a show there or not, but if there is I would love to go. Birch Run is about a half hour from me. Let me know if you know. By the way, your dogs are adorable. Your oldest looks a lot like my Midas born 12/11/08. He is the picture at the bottom of my posts. Similar face for sure.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi There!! 

I seen your email from the Chien site! I would love to meet up with you in Birch Run that weekend. It seems to be fun and since we are both novices we can help each other out. Even if our pups aren't show material it will be fun to participate. You never will know till you try it right  I think my little girl is perfect HEE HEE !! I have been taking some handling classes. Do you have any by you. 

I am also attending a UKC show in Whitmore Lake on April 16 & 17th that will be my first show. They have a puppy class for pups 3 - 6 months to get you used to the shows before the dogs start earning points. I hear UKC shows are fun and alot more laid back than the AKC shows. So it should be a good place to start.

I did not get my pup from Micki, I purchased mine in Ohio from Aprils Goldens. She was born 11/26/2011 how old is yours? If I get another one I do plan to get one from Micki. Her dogs really are pretty 

Sue


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there! Glad you saw my post. My Graham is nine months old now. We have not taken any handling classes as of yet. I have him in his third obedience class right now. The training club that I go to has these drop in conformation classes once a week where they work with you as an individual and kind of tailor fit your needs in where you are at. I have no idea what I am doing, LOL! Not sure if we would be ready for a show in July or not. I still want to take him to Micki's too. She said she would evaluate him. Of course I think my boy is perfect, LOL! But definitely want her opinion too. I would love to come to the show for sure whether I have Graham in it or just to watch and cheer you on. I will have to keep you posted for sure on how we are coming along. Nice to meet ya. Jill


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ooooh, Birch Run is super close to me. I was actually there today shopping.  Not sure if this is open for anyone to go to... but I wouldn't mind meeting up with some people.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

I would have Micki surely check him out, she is at the handling classes I go to. She sure does know her goldens. Her Timmy is a beautiful dog She lets me walk him around the course and it is such an honor to walk a dog that beautiful. The show in July is nice cause you do not really compete against other dog, your own dog gets a score and an evaluation sheet is also mailed to you after the show. My Sandi needs alot of work  she is not at all ready for the April show but I am going to enter her just to get her used to being around so many dogs and I figure the worst is I can come in last HEE HEE. 

It would be great to meet up with both of you there  

Sue


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Where do you take the handling classes? Thats awesome that Micki is at the class. I would love to take the same class. Not sure how far it is though. Let me know the scoop. Thats neat too that the show in July is kinda a non competitive type show, just getting individual scores and all. Good place to start for sure. Maybe we will have to give it a whirl.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a flyer for the class. I can scan it tomorrow at the office and email it to you. The next class starts on April 12. It is on Tuesday nights at 7:30 and is $97 for 10 weeks. The trainer is an AKC judge and you basically just keep walking your dog around the square like at a show and set them up and teach them to stand. That seems to be the hardest for me because at home I spent so much time teaching her to stand. I think most show dogs learn the stand position to get a treat long before they ever learn to sit. Sitting is a hard habit to break. Micki is a drop in and isn't at every class but stops by whenever she can. Everyone there is so nice, and willing to give advice.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh pooh, I have obedience classes with Graham on Tuesday nights at 7:30. I think I will try the drop in conformation class at my training club and see how that goes. Yeah, I have to say getting them to stand is quite the chore. Graham will stand when I tell him too, but when I show him a treat he wants to plant his butt back on the floor. Ugh, very frustrating. And stacking, ha, ha, that is a joke. Maybe once I take the conformation class, I will get more insight. I will keep you posted on our progress or lack there of, LOL!


----------

